# Electric Blankets



## Jules (Nov 5, 2022)

Any suggestions, other than dual controls.  

Any particularly good brands.  We can’t get everything you can in the US, but might be able if I search.  

I need a plug for my body; one that keeps me warm all winter.  Brrr.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 5, 2022)

I have a small lap electric blanket, brand is Pennys.

I am using it now, getting cold again, even with heat on low.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Jules said:


> Any suggestions, other than dual controls.
> 
> Any particularly good brands.  We can’t get everything you can in the US, but might be able if I search.
> 
> I need a plug for my body; one that keeps me warm all winter.  Brrr.


...the question ..is... can you get everything WE can in the UK ?


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 5, 2022)

Electric blankets have a lot to answer for. Before electric blankets it was either sex or shiver!


----------



## Jules (Nov 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ...the question ..is... can you get everything WE can in the UK ?


Even if I could get it, I couldn’t afford it.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 5, 2022)

I don't have one on the bed but I do enjoy a heated throw on the couch when reading or watching TV.  The pups kind of like it too!!


----------



## Michael Z (Nov 6, 2022)

A good durable blanket would be nice. It seems that very shortly every electric blanket we get fails. I would suppose the flexing of the wires causes failure. This would be a nice Christmas present for my wife given how she is often very cold in our house. But I would like to get a good one.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> A good durable blanket would be nice. It seems that very shortly every electric blanket we get fails. I would suppose the flexing of the wires causes failure. This would be a nice Christmas present for my wife given how she is often very cold in our house. But I would like to get a good one.


I agree about Electric blankets failing , and it's expensive to keep replacing.. Might you rather consider a non electric blanket in the shape of a Sherpa Fleece Blanket.. ?
https://www.amazon.com/Walensee-Rev...851&sprefix=sherpa+fleece,aps,143&sr=8-7&th=1


----------



## Ronni (Nov 6, 2022)

Rather than an electric blanket you might consider a heated mattress pad. Some models also come with dual controls.

We’re considering replacing our electric blanket with this.

 (I’m trying to link this but it’s not working so here’s the picture till I can figure out what’s going on)


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 6, 2022)

I prefer what people here call an "electric sheet", one that goes under rather than over you.  Much easier to manage.


Ronni said:


> a heated mattress pad


Probably the same.

I also like the dual control ones.


----------



## MountainRa (Nov 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I agree about Electric blankets failing , and it's expensive to keep replacing..


I agree with holly. I don’t use an electric blanket but my mom does. I’ve had a lot of difficulty finding a quality one and seem to have to replace them every 2-3 years.

What works for me on my bed is a down comforter, (real down, not polyester fill) with another blanket on top.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> I agree with holly. I don’t use an electric blanket but my mom does. I’ve had a lot of difficulty finding a quality one and seem to have to replace them every 2-3 years.
> 
> What works for me on my bed is a down comforter, (real down, not polyester fill) with another blanket on top.


yep and me .. I have feather and down duvets... but now with the cost of electricity and gas so high  instead of putting the heating on.. I have a Sherpa fleece Blanket or throw.. to keep me warm while watching TV.. 

I have sevral of those Blankets tbh.. they are so useful for  adding extra warmth to the bed when needed, or for using on spare beds.. or as before keeping warm while sitting in the livingroom ..


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Rather than an electric blanket you might consider a heated mattress pad. Some models also come with dual controls.
> 
> We’re considering replacing our electric blanket with this.
> View attachment 248778
> (I’m trying to link this but it’s not working so here’s the picture till I can figure out what’s going on)


I had one of these when I was in Adelaide, South Australia .. I never thought winter would be as cold 
there as it was. The lady of the house kept the thermostat on the low side. Being a stone block house,
once it was cold, it stayed cold. The heated bed pad worked very well to keep me warm through the night.


----------



## Chet (Nov 6, 2022)

I love my electric blanket with a down quilt on top. The new ones have modern solid state controllers whereas my old one had the old bi-metallic strip thermostats that clicked on and off. I got mine at Walmart by just shopping and looking around.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 6, 2022)

Years ago, I bought an electric blanket. You weren't supposed to put another blanket on top of it. That seemed awfully silly to me.

Later, I used heated mattress pads, as others have suggested. That worked fine. It also makes more sense, as the heat rises to warm the sleeper.


----------



## brenda (Nov 6, 2022)

New electric blankets compared to vintage ones.  Newer ones are Warming blankets and have tiny wires that not only do not get warm enough for me, they do not last very long and are expensive.  Thankfully I still have a vintage one that still gets warm to hot with the shut off safety feature.  It's certainly not pretty but it's a good one. I think it's an old Biddeford.


----------



## Jules (Nov 6, 2022)

Hmm, for some reason I had eliminated the heating pad from my list.  I’ll have to try and remember my logic for that.  

I have every type of blanket possible and always start of with microwaved heated bag.  I do use an electric heating pad later in the night.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 6, 2022)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh…….WOW!!!!!!
Am I the only hot blooded person here or in the world ????
I can’t get anywhere near an electric warmer of any kind……I get hot just looking at one.
I use a vellux blanket only……spring, summer, fall, winter…..no less….no more.
The only place I get cold is outside in the winter and cold……
I could get an extra long extension cord for one when I’m outside. .


----------



## MickaC (Nov 6, 2022)

@hollydolly  I have trouble understanding your logic.
You are a very active shopper with most everything….but yet….the price of heat and or utilities bothers you…..I don’t get it.


----------



## Knight (Nov 6, 2022)

Had electric blanket but washing it & use tended to cause failure in the wiring. Since we keep our home at 78 degrees year round a top sheet & vellux blanket is all that is needed.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2022)

I use only a lightweight duvet, which is constantly being thrown off during the night. I tend to get warm
during sleep. 

The *only* time I used the heated bed pad, was that one winter in Adelaide, at my former
MIL's house. When I had my own house, I turned up the thermostat during winter.


----------



## Jules (Nov 6, 2022)

I just found this article on Amazon.  It’s quite informative.  

https://www.amazon.ca/ospublishing/...a-b1a3-64d9daac4f25&cv_ct_cx=electric+blanket


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 6, 2022)

Diabetics are advised NOT to use electric blankets (60 years ago, electric blankets did not have "heat" controls???).    

Down comforters are on all beds.    Surprisingly, the down comforters have lasted 40 (and hopefully more) years.    The comforters (and all woolens) spend 2 days in a zip lock bags in the freezer to kill possible bugs/insect eggs.   (no moth holes in any woolens here.)


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 6, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh…….WOW!!!!!!
> Am I the only hot blooded person here or in the world ????
> I can’t get anywhere near an electric warmer of any kind……I get hot just looking at one.
> I use a vellux blanket only……spring, summer, fall, winter…..no less….no more.
> ...


I think lots of people like to be cooler at night. They turn down the heat at night. Some bedding is promoted as "cooling." 

I'm the opposite. I'm warm as long as I'm up. As soon as I lie down, I'm cold! Unless the bed is cozy.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 6, 2022)

www.electricblanketinstitute.com

www.ul.com/insights/electric-blankets-are-cozy-are-they-safe

www.esfi.org/heating-pads-and-electric-blankets-safety

www.thehealthfeed.com/healthy-living/are-electric-blankets-safe

www.menshealth.com/technology-gear/g41715714/best-heated-blankets/

www.buyersguide.org/electric-blanket/t/best-heated-blankets/

www.sleep.me/post/are-electric-blankets-safe

https://blog.wellcare-global.com/blog/busting-sleep-aid-myths-the-best-electric-blanket

www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/best-electric-blankets-are-cozy-are-they-safe

www.electricblanketfires.com/electric-blanket-fire-stats/

www.statefarm.com/simple-insights/residence/are-electric-blankets-safe

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_blanket


----------



## Lee (Nov 6, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh…….WOW!!!!!!
> Am I the only hot blooded person here or in the world ????
> I can’t get anywhere near an electric warmer of any kind……I get hot just looking at one.


Me too, I turn the thermostat down to 68 at night. 

And a good old Hudson Bay wool blanket for hubby's side of the bed.


----------



## charry (Nov 6, 2022)

I never have heating on at night , it goes off at 6pm ….
and I normally use a 4tog duvet , with a10tog if it does go below zero…


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2022)

The temperature here is 91°F; the thought of an electric blanket just made me sweat bullets.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 6, 2022)

We have one and have used it every night during the winter for 18 years.  It still works perfectly.  It was made in Biddeford, Maine.

The bad news - the brand, Biddeford Blankets, was purchased by a Taiwanese company around 2002 and all production was moved to China in 2004.  It's my understanding that although they kept the name, it's now an entirely different product.


----------



## gloria (Nov 6, 2022)

Chet said:


> I love my electric blanket with a down quilt on top. The new ones have modern solid state controllers whereas my old one had the old bi-metallic strip thermostats that clicked on and off. I got mine at Walmart by just shopping and looking around.


Signature Electric blankets at Wal Mart.


----------



## Trish (Nov 6, 2022)

I have a heated mattress protector with dual controls which is really nice in the very cold weather.  I also bought mum a heated throw and cushion which she likes.  They are all Dreamland products.


https://www.dreamlanduk.co.uk/uk/overblankets-throw.html


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 6, 2022)

I have a down duvet for winter and I am never cold and I turn my thermostat down at night. Besides I don't really have room to plug anything else in at my bedside.


----------



## Remy (Nov 10, 2022)

I've thought of getting a heated throw for my cats. I'd only have it on when I was there with them. I tried using my small heating pad but they end up fighting over it. With my last two cats, only one liked it warm. I'd put it on the lowest setting and Chloe loved it.

I find mixed reviews on them however.


----------



## Jules (Nov 10, 2022)

@Remy I’d worry about the cats using their claws and cutting into a wire.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 10, 2022)

Remy said:


> I've thought of getting a heated throw for my cats. I'd only have it on when I was there with them. I tried using my small heating pad but they end up fighting over it. With my last two cats, only one liked it warm. I'd put it on the lowest setting and Chloe loved it.
> 
> I find mixed reviews on them however.


 

No electric devices near the kitties. Those devices pose a shock hazard even at low voltages.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 10, 2022)

@MickaC , you and I and a few others here must be the unusual ones.

I have never had, nor used when on vacation, an electric blanket.  
I nestle into the cold sheets, have a vellux blanket and a comforter on top, if I need both.
Five minutes later, the sheets are warm and snuggly. I don't like to be hot when I sleep.

Now, before I sleep, that's another story for another time.


----------



## Jules (Nov 10, 2022)

I’m now thinking I’d be better off with the heated mattress pad.  $$$. Wow.


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 10, 2022)

I have always worried about the effect of electricity on the body but we keep the nighttime temp low in the house too.  I ultimately  bought everyone a down duvet.  We LOVE them and they often do not overheat but you can always kick it back or off.


----------



## Jules (Nov 10, 2022)

Usually I use a microwave heated bag and sometimes an electric heating pad.  I find them very soothing.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Nov 10, 2022)

Tommy said:


> We have one and have used it every night during the winter for 18 years.  It still works perfectly.  It was made in Biddeford, Maine.
> 
> The bad news - the brand, Biddeford Blankets, was purchased by a Taiwanese company around 2002 and all production was moved to China in 2004.  It's my understanding that although they kept the name, it's now an entirely different product.


It sure is...absolute junk,lucky to get through a winter with one and on high,barely warm.
Thank you for that info,I was wondering what happened to the quality.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 10, 2022)

To each their own.
We all like something different…..if one finds electric devices to keep warm…..go for it.
I use a heating pad for muscle or back issues…..but…..it does tend to warm me up…..so the Vellux blanket gets kicked off.
I am so hot blooded. .


----------



## Wontactmyage (Nov 10, 2022)

Jules said:


> Any suggestions, other than dual controls.
> 
> Any particularly good brands.  We can’t get everything you can in the US, but might be able if I search.
> 
> I need a plug for my body; one that keeps me warm all winter.  Brrr.


We use a heated mattress pad however it is dual control but until deep winter partner does not turn his on. Me, I love just to have the chill taken off the sheets before winter. After winter sets in, it goes on high about a hour beforE we go to bed. Then off it goes for the night.


----------



## Remy (Nov 10, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> No electric devices near the kitties. Those devices pose a shock hazard even at low voltages.


You are right I think.


----------



## Remy (Nov 10, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Remy I’d worry about the cats using their claws and cutting into a wire.


Fasttrax stated the same thing. My old calico was pretty quiet, but with my tabby especially, I think you are right about the risk.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 10, 2022)

I turn the heat down to 65 at night and am always sliding over in bed to find a cool spot.  If I do get cold I prefer to pile on regular heavy blankets.


----------

